# What gets YOU the Highest?  What's YOUR favorite piece?  Come Puff Clouds!



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

What's up MP members,

I noticed the smoking devices thread was lacking activity, so I thought this would be a good opportunity to get something rollin' and loaded. :laugh:

It's simple, discuss how you smoke, talk about what you love or hate using, show off your favorite pieces, bring in thoughts and opinions.  Having problems with your lungs?  Trying to get bigger/smooth hits?  Can't seem to get high off a vaporizer?  Can't get your bong or pipe looking like new?  You want to learn how to roll a crazy joint?

Seriously anything!!!


I'm happy to start.  I've had a ton of pieces over the days but the one that I find myself using the most now days is my Mobius Stereo Matrix bong.  Large rips, super smooth, heavy, and have had for probably 3-4 years now.

Here is a video of me taking a rip out of it.  I love all my pieces but I use this the most for sure.

http://youtu.be/XYHbasOv82I


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Hey Adt. Well my favorite piece is my basic blue. Lol gets me ripped up. 
Then I have a couple of glass pipes I like. one is a huge monster and then I have my mini one. It hits real nice. Here is a couple pics. 

View attachment 20140513_152209.jpg


View attachment 20140513_152230.jpg


View attachment 20140513_152248.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

You have to love those classic 9mm bongs.  I have a little blue one and like a 2 1/2 foot blue one, but rarely use either haha.

I defiantly love the look of that piece on the bottom.  I have a pretty large collect of spoons and hand pipes.

Here is a spoon I recently had custom made.  Has Butters from South Park and the 1UP Mushroom from Mario, as well as a bunch of other millies, slyme work, custom carb, and 10+ colors I think, with some reversal work.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

that's a pretty cool piece!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

sawhse said:


> that's a pretty cool piece!!!




It's defiantly one of my more used hand pipes.  

Yeah I like to support unknown or up n coming artist, so I have a lot of custom stuff from coast to coast.  You also get a better deal buying straight from the artist and not through the head shop, which they normally sell them for double or more what the bought them for.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Shot of three of my bongs, in this one, from left to right, I have a Genie double honeycomb,  my Mobius Stereo Matrix, and the one I'm hitting is my Stoned Glass Works waffle perc v2.


----------



## SlimTim (May 13, 2014)

All depends on the mood or company lol
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400014494681.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> All depends on the mood or company lol
> View attachment 213603




Haha, awesome collection there man, really diggin' that long wooden pipe.  Reminds me of a wizards pipe lol.

What kind of wood is it made from?


----------



## SlimTim (May 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Haha, awesome collection there man, really diggin' that long wooden pipe.  Reminds me of a wizards pipe lol.
> 
> What kind of wood is it made from?



Both wood ones where made for me.  The taller one made by my uncle who I'm a caregiver for. The other one was made by a friend that has passed away. I'm not sure what they used but they sure do smoke good lol.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Oh yea I liked rolling the blunts:aok: but since I have quit smoking cigs I had to lay off the blunts. :-(


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Oh yea I liked rolling the blunts:aok: but since I have quit smoking cigs I had to lay off the blunts. :-(




What about joints?  They are way better then blunts anyways. :joint:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Both wood ones where made for me.  The taller one made by my uncle who I'm a caregiver for. The other one was made by a friend that has passed away. I'm not sure what they used but they sure do smoke good lol.



That's freaken awesome, they are amazing no doubt.  My father is still very committed to the wood pipes over glass haha.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What about joints?  They are way better then blunts anyways. :joint:



Yep I will do the joints. I am out of weed at the moment so I haven't smoked any in ahwile. but I am not far from restocking the jars. So when I am restocked the joints will fly. :fly:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Yep I will do the joints. I am out of weed at the moment so I haven't smoked any in ahwile. but I am not far from restocking the jars. So when I am restocked the joints will fly. :fly:



Hell yeah!!  Yeah I kind know how you feel, I'm almost out, but I am no where near restocking lol.  Oh well, I always can get free schwag when I have none of my danky :rofl:

I love joints, just a different high for me it seems like.  Almost like it's more noticeable, little rougher.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2014)

New bubbler... Im enjoying it.  

View attachment 1399604784591.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> New bubbler... Im enjoying it.



Awesome piece man, is it a bubbler or just a straight pipe?  I want to get a super heady hand pipe soon.

And that purple looks dank as hell, what strain is that?


----------



## SlimTim (May 13, 2014)

This one felt left out so had to add it also. View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1400031108218.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> This one felt left out so had to add it also. View attachment 213622


----------



## SlimTim (May 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> My mother would love this pipe, she is a big fan of tree frogs.
> 
> Honestly wouldn't mind having it in my collection either!



I got this from a local store here where I am and have never seen another like it. It's the one I would say has been used the most.


----------



## sawhse (May 14, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> New bubbler... Im enjoying it.



Niceeeeee.:headbang2:


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> This one felt left out so had to add it also. View attachment 213622


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> omg!! look at the froggy!  what a cool piece bro
> soon as I figure out what bag its in, I'll show off my vaporizer. Its a PNP, nothing fancy but she works like a charm



My clip is a frog also, can't see it so good in the first pic I posted.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What about joints?  They are way better then blunts anyways. :joint:



Gotta love the joints for sure. I have a few left overs. Lol


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> My clip is a frog also, can't see it so good in the first pic I posted.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Gotta love the joints for sure. I have a few left overs. Lol


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Oh man that's a huuuuge roach stash.  Mine is pretty weak right now but omg a fking mason jar filled??!!?!?!?
> 
> GET STOOONED!! :stoned:
> 
> Hahaha :rofl:



About to twist another now to add to the collection. I could only imagine what buzz I would get rolling them all together. There has got to be at least 10-15 different strains in there.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> About to twist another now to add to the collection. I could only imagine what buzz I would get rolling them all together. There has got to be at least 10-15 different strains in there.



I remember collecting a ton of roaches, back in the day, and rolling "second generation" joints, then we would collect those and roll "third generation" joints, and so on.  It was some fun ****, and we got super stone.  After fourth/fifth generation they get so resin'd up they won't smoke, so we had to load it in a bowl.

Oh the days, haha.  Now I just save roaches for when I'm out and in need haha. :rofl:


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I remember collecting a ton of roaches, back in the day, and rolling "second generation" joints, then we would collect those and roll "third generation" joints, and so on.  It was some fun ****, and we got super stone.  After fourth/fifth generation they get so resin'd up they won't smoke, so we had to load it in a bowl.
> 
> Oh the days, haha.  Now I just save roaches for when I'm out and in need haha. :rofl:



I've been fortunate not to have to tap into the jar yet. Been thinking about rolling a king size tho for the weekend wake n bake if the weather would get nice here.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I've been fortunate not to have to tap into the jar yet. Been thinking about rolling a king size tho for the weekend wake n bake if the weather would get nice here.



Well you'll have to dip into it.  It's nice to smoke a joint like that every once in awhile, gets you really laid back, fk the day, stoned. :rofl: :stoned: :joint:


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well you'll have to dip into it.  It's nice to smoke a joint like that every once in awhile, gets you really laid back, fk the day, stoned. :rofl: :stoned: :joint:



That's exactly what's needed.  [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## sawhse (May 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Gotta love the joints for sure. I have a few left overs. Lol


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Oh man I can relate to that. I do that as well love smoking the roaches when i get down in my stash.



[emoji106]


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2014)

my fav today is the vaporizing pen for co2 oil extract---i also enjoy my bubble hash from a pipe, doobies, dabs, and bong rips---always up for a rice crispy treat and a brownie too---my collection of paraphernalia has diminished thu the years from breakage and gifting---in a pinch i'll core an apple, use a soda can, or make someting from whatever is at hand


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> my fav today is the vaporizing pen for co2 oil extract---i also e:-Dnjoy my bubble hash from a pipe, doobies, dabs, and bong rips---always up for a rice crispy treat and a brownie too---my collection of paraphernalia has diminished thu the years from breakage and gifting---in a pinch i'll core an apple, use a soda can, or make someting from whatever is at hand



Lol i agree with that. went on a trip one time and did the can trick. Worked like a champ!!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

HAHA!!! what up guys? How is everyone doing this fine morning? WAKE N BAKE ADT!!! 


SlimTim said:


> That's exactly what's needed.  [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

Very cool 


SlimTim said:


> My clip is a frog also, can't see it so good in the first pic I posted.


----------



## tomatotamato (Jun 2, 2014)

ooooooops


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 10, 2014)

dabs


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a few pipes and one bong. I always keep 1.5 rolling papers. Depending on my mood, I'll twist one up or hit the bong a few times. I enjoy smoking a joint most of all. 

The pipes are for sneaking into music festivals or somewhere I need to be discreet. Notice one of the pipes below has a twist on cover and the other doesn't. Twist on cover is the way to go, especially if you're a one or two person smoker. Without the cover, any left over weed either needs to be covered with a rolled up paper towel and rubber band or left to fall out in your pocket.

The wooden one hitter I've always found to be sharp and emit course smoke. It is my least favorite.
AG 

View attachment devices.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2014)

NICE Ag, nice to see you again.  I love a joint too, but that pretty red bong is inviting.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 28, 2014)

i just use,, my Vap5 or a nice 12 inch ice n double percolator,, n that works fine for me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 6, 2014)

Edibles


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2014)

The Effen Gee said:


> Edibles



:yeahthat:

Eating edibles for me is the most intense way to enjoy cannabis.  However it is also where cannabis will lose it's luster with "Joe Public" IMO.    The fact is most of the people who have tried MJ a couple times and think they are ready to " get a little higher" , choose edibles and then quickly forget those brownies or cookies they are eating that taste great, are also loaded with concentrated THC, and  can have effects quite like that of Shrooms or LSD.  That can freak the Beginner to Average user out and cause them at least a bad "trip" and at worst some bad decisions and dead people.  jmo


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 7, 2014)

also..some of you cats are using metal bowls. 

EW


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 15, 2014)

Dabs from this rig put me in to a great state of mind

I put the red and blue food coloring in so I could be patriotic lol. 

View attachment SAM_1190.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Nov 15, 2014)

i'm a simple man.. i like just plain old joints.
made a tonne of bongs, and bought some nice ones.. and they were fun. but i just don't enjoy them anymore.  special occasions only.  they get my head ringing, but also my lungs gasping 
vaping was cool being so smooth. but i'd never pay the price for one myself.
and i've never been big on pipes.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

kaotik, i would like to smoke a joint with you some day!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2014)

afternoon all,, hope that everyone is High enjoyin the day


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2014)

Kaotik,, wish i could roll joints again,, hell those were the good old days. but my arthritus is so bad, i could roll a joint if i wanted too.  i did think all these problems , i go Chromic pain,, PTSD, Mygraines,, disc blown out of shap n other problem,, would hit me like this at the age of 67


----------



## mojoganjaman (Dec 5, 2014)

stealth bong!!!!

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/mojoganjaman/media/mushroom001.jpg.html?sort=3&o=149

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/mojoganjaman/media/mushroom002.jpg.html?sort=3&o=148

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/mojoganjaman/media/mushroom003.jpg.html?sort=3&o=147


mojo


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

I use BlueBerry Kush with my Bong n i get High as hell


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Wish I had a stero matrix perc . Nice Bong


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

afdternoon to all,,, ooh yes nice bong there AM


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

i got a few that r awesome,, that i use the mostView attachment DSC00059.JPG


ya'll have n awesome day n stay high


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

Mojo man,, love those pic's the reindeer n the Grinch those r cool,,, thanks for sharing them


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 10, 2014)

Dabs outta my GravLabs rig!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 11, 2014)

the pipe is the one tht for getts me the highest,, i wouldn't keep anything that doesn't give me a awesome high


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> kaotik, i would like to smoke a joint with you some day!


K, I too would be stoked to burn one down with ya someday my friend :48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 19, 2014)

wkay wakey,, time for a wake n bake,,, smoke that joint   :ccc: :joint:  :afroweed:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Started the day off with a pre rolled raw 1 1/4 of some Lemon OG chea


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 19, 2014)

justafarmer said:


> pretty crazy claim right there,......care to elaborate on the "death" part of that?
> 
> thanks


Farmer, I read it as people having a bad trip then freaking out and getting violent and starting fights etc..
Think he was just exagerating the point haha


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2014)

Justafarmer, i had a pretty horrible edible experience... I kept saying to myself, no one has ever died from marijuana...I just repeated that to myself over and over...then I threw up.. 15 minutes later I giggled and was hungry. But that first bit was FREAKY.  I obviously ate too much.  Haven't had an edible since... 5 years ago that happened.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2014)

i made some brownies the other day because i have more bud than i can smoke laying around. 20 grams of thai bud to 1 cup of coconut oil for the cannabutter. i have not tried the batch aside from a small taste but my sons did. two 1.5"x 1.5" brownies and one said he was hallucinating. the other said it knocked him out. baked goods are most definately the way that gets the fogey household most baked...

merry christmas from the fogeys...


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol!! I know what ya mean fogey. I just made some uber potent chocolate bark with almonds, walnuts and raisins. I too use coconut oil. This time it was from some white russian trim and man oh man...puts me down for the count when I eat it. Smoking it is a sheer pleasure.

Here's a piece I take down for special occasions...like the night before Christmas! Loading it with some Nawak'osis tonight. Cured up in mason jars for over a year. This peace pipe was made by a Navaho, and blessed by a local Chief. That's real deer hide and handmade beadwork. 







BM


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 25, 2014)

wake n bake peoiple,, been up for 5 hrs n no santa what haPPEN  HE LOSE MY ADDRESS


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Farmer, I read it as people having a bad trip then freaking out and getting violent and starting fights etc..
> Think he was just exagerating the point haha



thanks ston-loc


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Justafarmer, i had a pretty horrible edible experience... I kept saying to myself, no one has ever died from marijuana...I just repeated that to myself over and over...then I threw up.. 15 minutes later I giggled and was hungry. But that first bit was FREAKY.  I obviously ate too much.  Haven't had an edible since... 5 years ago that happened.




and thanks to you too Rosebud


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have never been scared from edibles and I eat crazy amounts like 10 2 gram cookies at a time. Same cookies make un MJ tolerant people seek medical help lol

Rose said it best it's just MJ will go away


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 28, 2014)

BrotherMonk said:


> All of this over reacting can ******* end any time now. Take it to PM's will ya...this thread has gone waaaayyy off topic and needs to be cleaned up. I'm new here, but not new to this. Waahh fuckin' waahhhhaaa!! Knock it the **** off. Buncha babies and kids. Better suited for RUI.
> 
> BM



You got that right....  :48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2014)

BrotherMonk said:


> All of this over reacting can ******* end any time now. Take it to PM's will ya...this thread has gone waaaayyy off topic and needs to be cleaned up. I'm new here, but not new to this. Waahh  fuckin' waahhhhaaa!! Knock it the **** off. Buncha babies and kids. Better suited for RUI.
> 
> BM



Many of these posts are better suited for RUI, even yours Brother Monk. As this site does not allow swearing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2014)

argument clinic from monty python...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdoGVgj1MtY


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, is this the right room for an argument.......
I told you once. 
No you didnt when?
Just now.
Look I came here for a good argument.
No you didnt
Yes i did.
No you didnt you came here for an argument.
Look I dont wanna argue about this.
Yes you do.


----------



## SeriousPlanes (Dec 28, 2014)

oil - extracts


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you mod for cleaning this thread. I apologize for my outburst.



pcduck said:


> Many of these posts are better suited for RUI, even yours Brother Monk. As this site does not allow swearing.


Thanks captain obvious.

BM


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 29, 2014)

blueberry kush,, got to try it,, it really does get ya high


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 21, 2015)

The Nectar collector is my favorite. I use it for dabs.  Best taste bar none.


----------



## MightyMoh (May 16, 2016)

> It's defiantly one of my more used hand pipes.
> 
> Yeah I like to support unknown or up n coming artist, so I have a lot of custom stuff from coast to coast.  You also could try a bong shop, which they normally sell them for double or more what the bought them for.






> New bubbler... Im enjoying it.



Wow that ganja looks dank!


----------



## MightyMoh (Oct 25, 2016)

> All of this over reacting can ******* end any time now. Take it to PM's will ya...this thread has gone waaaayyy off topic and needs to be cleaned up. I'm new here, but not new to this. Waahh fuckin' waahhhhaaa!! Knock it the **** off. Buncha babies and kids. Better suited for RUI. Quote. You have to love those classic 9mm bongs you can buy at www.herbtools.ca.  I have a 2 1/2 foot blue one, but rarely use either haha. I defiantly love the look of that piece on the bottom. Here is a bong store I recently had ordered from. They have hundreds of water bongs at http://www.herbtools.com/bongs.html, they had Butters from South Park and the 1UP Mushroom from Mario, as well as a bunch of other millies, slyme work, custom carb, and 10+ colors I think, with some reversal work. Their prices are pretty high compared to the other bong shops I have come across, but I guess the difference is the time that goes into making it. Either way, I appreciate all the different water pipes and the creative flare that went into them!




This pipe is a real beuty, I love custom glass but I can't really warrant those prices. Pretty interested in getting a glass blowing kit and making my own bongs tbh.


----------



## DankJ (Dec 12, 2017)

The Mighty vaporizer, gave up smoking before and this has been the best thing ever. it hits harder than any portable vape I've tried and has some good taste too!


----------



## DankJ (Dec 12, 2017)

Oops, double posted...


----------



## johnlevy (Dec 22, 2017)

Well i personally love the long glass vaporiser but currently i am using electric vapour which i don't like because of its design as it is metal made and you cannot see smoke coming out. 
Second the gas type is something smells different and the taste that it make is different then the electric type. 

View attachment Advanced-Epen-Vaporizer-300x300.jpg


----------



## nrutherford (May 17, 2018)

Lots of great suggestions. My go to piece right now is a Ronin Glass bong with UFO perc I grabbed from Smoky Mountain. It's so smooth, love it.


----------



## AmyWillson (Dec 6, 2018)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2019)

MJ -- Too old ?-- Might as well come on over to the Home of the Old Farts Club !-- Let me see if I can get U started and up to speed some ?-- They have what is called a dry herb vaporizer -- The active ingredient come over as a vapor not a smoke -- I find them unsatisfying -- but I got the ticket for ya !--When it comes to vaping -- We can take weed or hash and with a process of heat and pressure press the hash oil out - A tiny bit of a thinning agent and U can fill e-cig cartridges -- About 70 % THC -- Much easier on your lungs but it will jack U up !--


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2019)

MeredithJones said:


> I still don't get it. Can i smoke weed with special vape device?
> Sorry for being dumb, i'm just too old for this, but willing to try.


Yes, you can smoke pot in a vaporizer. You aren't too old.  Ask away.


----------



## Dutchem2 (Jan 12, 2019)

Totally agree because this 70 year old loves his Volcano Digital Vaporizer. No more of  over 50 years of using joints and bongs as my means of inhaling cannabis.


----------



## Mr.Mystic (Jan 13, 2019)

And this 73 year old enjoys his VaporBrothers desktop vaporizer because I can't inhale smoke.


----------



## AmyWillson (Jan 15, 2019)

AllDayToker said:


> You have to love those classic 9mm bongs.  I have a little blue one and like a 2 1/2 foot blue one, but rarely use either haha.
> 
> I defiantly love the look of that piece on the bottom.  I have a pretty large collect of spoons and hand pipes.
> 
> Here is a spoon I recently had custom made.  Has Butters from South Park and the 1UP Mushroom from Mario, as well as a bunch of other millies, slyme work, custom carb, and 10+ colors I think, with some reversal work.


That's greaaaaaat!


----------



## drcree (Jan 16, 2019)

that is fascinating.


----------



## curly (Mar 14, 2019)

Vintage baby.  This style of pipe is  what potheads from the 1960’s used.  It’s my favorite.  It has a bullet case attached that holds 



 three extra bowls.  There’s also a lid that protects a partially smoked bowl.  It also has a tool attached that’s used for cleaning plugs. 
  To clean it you just boil it. 
Hands down best pot tool ever.


----------



## drcree (Mar 14, 2019)

you make and sell these pieces?  i don't have many smoking toys but those seem very nice.  bet they are catalytic.


----------



## Dutchem2 (Mar 14, 2019)

Dutchem2 said:


> Totally agree because this 70 year old loves his Volcano Digital Vaporizer. No more of  over 50 years of using joints and bongs as my means of inhaling cannabis.


Been keeping my vapor poo for edibles but decided to put it into my Volcano and set it at 435 degrees and just did one bag and boy was I baked. Usually when I vape I usually do .2 of a gram and I get 5 bags out of that. The poo I load it fully at about a gram. But I only get one bag instead of the 5.  Liking my new fond way to vape the leftovers.


----------



## curly (Mar 14, 2019)

They’re called Proto Pipes.  No I don’t make them.


----------



## curly (Mar 16, 2019)

Double post.  Sorry guys.


----------

